# Need a change....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I enjoy seafood (not raw) and yet I'm having a tough time finding dishes to add to the fish to build the meal. If you were preparing the following, what would you add to it?

Baked Red Salmon
Fried Whiting filets
Large sea-caught shrimp
Flounder filets

Those are my favorites. And yet I'm tired of the side dishes I've been using and would like to hear of optional side dishes.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Salmon= orange rice pilaf or slaw.
Flounder= Fish and chips....James


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Now James, you cannot just name those dishes without providing the recipies you enjoy....


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

For the shrimp, I would butterfly and batter then deep fry. Serve with tartar and lemon. Cole slaw, hush puppies and pickled green tomatoes.

That's a real southern meal.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought you had gout. Fish is a huge grout trigger for me.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

You could add lentils to the salmon. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/salmon-with-lentils-recipe.html


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

What sides do you usually serve?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

www.yummly.com


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great recipies. Thanks everyone. Yes, I had gout *one time* just before entering surgery and it was triggered by a blood pressure pill I was given. Have not had gout since. However, I always watch what (and how much) I eat; so will certainly do so with seafood too.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I like coleslaw and German-style potato salad with seafood. I like to pick random different dressing recipes depending on my mood.

Any kind of seafood with steamed rice and assorted pickles is really good too, but I may just have spent a little too long in Japan.  One of these days I will get my own rice bran crock going and my husband can complain about uchi no tsukemono.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Have never tried coleslaw with fish. How do you make yours?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cabbage, shredded carrot, tsp lemon juice, Mrs Dash and Miracle Whip....James


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That really does sound good James. Thanks


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.food.com/recipe/gomae-japanese-style-spinach-salad-396253

My girlfriend's favourite dish is Gomae. You get it from Japanese restaurants in expensive, tiny portions so I learned how to make it. It's quite easy and it makes her happy. I enjoy it too.

We usually multiply the recipe by some amount and buy already roasted sesame seeds to make it a bit easier. And we use reduced salt soy sauce. I find it doesn't take much of it to make something too salty.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Most recently I've been making like this one. Not so many poppy seeds though. Like, half as much as the recipe calls for. If the fish is fried though lots of times I just shred green cabbage and squirt some mayo and maybe tonkatsu sauce (Bulldog brand is the best) on it. I use coleslaw more like a condiment than a side dish, it is good with just about everything.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great URLS with interesting recipies. Thank you both so much.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I think dirty rice goes with everything :shrug:

I don't eat shrimp or salmon though. Shrimp because of a bad experience I will spare you the details of and Salmon because I just do not like the texture. Salmon, shark, swordfish, and yellow-fin tuna are just too dense or something for me.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> Great URLS with interesting recipies. Thank you both so much.


Your welcome. I've got one, also spinachy.

http://www.vegrecipesofindia.com/palak-paneer/

It's recipe for the Indian dish, palak paneer. Paneer is cubes of fairly bland cheese and since my girlfriend is lactose intolerant, and we don't get ingredients like that in a small town like this, we substitute for prawns and/or scallops. Mushrooms are a good addition too, we used a giant puffball we found on the farm once and that was quite nice. When adding prawns or scallops though, I cook them on the side and add them at the end because I am paranoid about overcooking them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you tree-farmer


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

One of my salmon favorite recipes is....Salmon with orzo layer encased with phyllo dough, served with a tomato cream sauce you pour over with a baby greens salad with herbs..kefir dressing. 

Prepare an orzo rice with herbs...I use tarragon as the main herb or dill, you can add a little garlic, salt and pepper keeping it simple. I also add butter to the orzo. 

Then take a salmon filet (not too thick) and lay it on raw filo dough which needs to be on parchment paper or greased pan, add a nice layer of the orzo herb cooked rice on top of the salmon, pull the sides of the filo dough up and over the salmon with rice on top to encase it. Brush the top with butter. Bake at 350 till golden brown. While baking, make a light cream sauce with butter, flour or cornstarch, salt/pepper and milk with a little cream of just milk if desired. 1 tablespoon butter per cup of milk/cream mix. Simmer this til it is thickened lightly. You can add either dill or tarragon to the sauce also and add a little tomato paste to this, a teaspoon would be enough...makes a lovely tomato cream sauce. Then you use this to pour over your salmon dish....an herb and baby green salad goes very nice with this accompanied by a kefir dressing. 

You can make your own phyllo or puff pastry dough if you need to. It does use a lot of butter though. 

Alton Brown makes a fairly easy puff pastry dough in this recipe. My sons like to watch his show...I saw him do this one.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-chicken-pot-pie-with-puff-pastry-recipe.html


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

For the shrimp...You can do savory crepes. This requires green onions or chives, a swiss cheese sauce plus other seafood could be added like scallops. 

Basic crepe recipe:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16383/basic-crepes/

Make the crepes and set aside. 

Swiss cheese sauce:

One cup milk, one tablespoon heaping of flour or cornstarch. Wisk together and add to melted butter, one tablespoon. Shred 3/4 cup of your swiss cheese and add a half cup to the sauce once thickened, salt and pepper to taste. Set aside the other 1/3 cup of shredded swiss cheese. 

Lightly simmer the shrimp til they just change color in old bay seasoning and salted water. Scoop out and set aside. If pretty big, you can chop them up in thirds. Now take the chives or chopped onions, this is to taste no real measurement...just what you want to add in with the sauce and shrimp.

Set oven at 350, 
After you combine the shrimp into the swiss cheese sauce with onions or chives, scoop this onto the center of a crepe in a lightly greased baking dish....fold crepe over the filling. It should stay folded on it's own but any issues, use tooth picks. Once you have your pan filled up with filled crepes, sprinkle on the 1/3 cup of shredded swiss cheese. Bake till golden brown...serve with a side of green beans with garlic and parmeson mixed in.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

romysbaskets said:


> For the shrimp...You can do savory crepes. This requires green onions or chives, a swiss cheese sauce plus other seafood could be added like scallops.
> 
> Basic crepe recipe:
> 
> ...


Reading that one made me a little bit hungry


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Can hardly wait to try all these recipies. Great information and, yes, these are talking my taste buds.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

The Flounder or Whiting(unless they are already battered) you could make Fish chowder. I don't have a recipe.
I use a large Stock pot, Slice a pound or two of Onions, and sweat those down on low heat with a stick of butter, then cube up twice the amount of potatoes, not two small, or they just cook away.
Add them and enough water to cover,salt pepper to taste.
When the the potatoes are almost coked through in goes the milk (sometimes half milk and cream).
Cook at a simmer till the taters a well cooked and starting to thicken the liquid.
If the liquid drops bring back to level with more milk.
Cut your fish and add in, when the fish is cooked through, its ready to eat.
I use about 2-3lbs Fish.
Serve with some fresh made Bread and your good to go.
I make clam chowder pretty much the same way, and potato soup as well but you add the bacon in before the Onions and the butter towards the end.

The salmon you cook on a cedar board when its done throw out the salmon and eat the board.

Mom always made salmon patties with pea gravy. Normally with Green Beans and Bread and butter.

Fried fish I like Spinach bit of vinegar and butter salt and pepper,mac cheese,hushpuppys,fries.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Was also going to mention fish tacos as a one dish meal, I like flour tortillas,lettuce,Jack cheese,tomato and chive,sour cream. 
cut fish and pan fry So a couple pieces fit your choice of wrap or shell (breaded,battered,or none)


----------



## mrachelle (Dec 30, 2015)

We eat a lot of fish, too!

With salmon I usually make a wild rice pilaf with mushrooms and steamed broccoli (with melted butter and garlic). Sometimes with my rice I cheat and get the box of wild rice and then follow the boxed instructions, adding chicken broth or stock, and then I add carrots and portobella, white button, or swiss mushrooms... whichever I have, or all three if I have them. Sometimes I get the mini pastry shells from the frozen food section and fill them with a homemade spinach dip... Something about spinach dip and salmon clicks.

With white fish I really do like coleslaw as a side. Finely chopped cabbage and carrots, mayonnaise, about a teaspoon of ACV; salt, pepper, and sugar to taste.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is an easy one:

Make Shrimp Ceviche' Which happens to be what I am making tonight...

Steamed shrimp or lightly boiled just til the color turns..cool and then chop. Add to chopped avocado, garlic, onions, tomatoes, cilantro, peppers and or diced jalapeno pepper, lemon squeeze or lime.... You can eat this as is or chill. Pairs nicely as an appetizer with a glass of wine. 

I like to take fish scraps and make a broth by simmering them. So save bits of fish as you cook other dishes, freeze them. Then you make a fish stock that can be used when you want it. This fish stock is helpful when making a fish chowder...will post that one later...off to make dinner.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great options for dishes. Thanks so much.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Dishes for salmon...
sesame crusted salmon with rice
teryaki salmon steak with baked potatoes (I lived on this for most of college)
salmon filet over mashed potatoes with a citrus browned butter sauce (a favorite of mine)

Shrimp
tempura shrimp with rice
panko battered shrimp with mashed potatoes
cooked shrimp in sushi rolls
shrimp and pasta Alfredo

Flounder and whiting I haven't really gotten into yet. We have three staple sides for pretty much any meal: potatoes, rice, and pasta. Where you get to make it exciting is how you dress the sides and the fish. You would be amazed at the difference a sauce makes to a meal. A simple vinaigrette added on top of the pasta and it is a whole new dish... A good sauce book is "Modern Sauces." This book has a wealth of easy recipes for sauces, as well as recommendations on dishes they go well in.

if you want a different type of side dish, try slow simmered diakon chunks in dashi stock.

Loki


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW Loki, I love those ideas. Thank you so much.


----------

